# DNA testing hogs in Illinois????



## yellowrose2011 (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about how to go about having a DNA test of my hogs to prove breed in order to get them registered?
The cost?  Who to notify. any other helpful information.


----------



## Livinzoo (Nov 28, 2011)

What breed?  Probably best to check with the breed registrar.


----------



## yellowrose2011 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have did that first .... when no one replied I figured maybe someone out there would be more forthcoming with information.  I would appreciate knowing.


----------



## Livinzoo (Nov 28, 2011)

I know with GOS they don't do DNA.  Parents have to be registered and the breeder has to register the litter.  They have to have ear notches or an ear tag.  And pictures of each pig are sent to the registrar.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 29, 2011)

Every breed registry that I know of requires that both parents be registered.  DNA testing wouldn't do any good.


----------



## yellowrose2011 (Nov 29, 2011)

NEVER MIND 
I'll inquire elsewhere.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever understand why people get bent out of shape when they don't get the answer they think is right.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll ever understand why people get bent out of shape when they don't get the answer they think is right.


It takes all kinds to make this world, never be surprised.

I guess they will keep looking until they find the answer they want.  Might not be correct, but it's what they want.  

Oh well.  

K


----------



## yellowrose2011 (Dec 23, 2011)

Shame on you Terri9630
Shame on you Ms. Research
.  
Your ONLY contribution to my search was to make NASTY and RUDE commentary.  How helpful you are!!!


To anyone else who is interested according to the AGHA website that said in order to get hogs from unknown parentage it may involve getting a DNA test!

I am thankful for the kind lady in Michigan who treated me with RESPECT and helped me find further information.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

yellowrose2011 said:
			
		

> Shame on you Terri9630
> Shame on you Ms. Research
> .
> Your ONLY contribution to my search was to make NASTY and RUDE commentary.  How helpful you are!!!
> ...


I don't think that is the right way to talk to another BYHer .... Yellowrose, If you want to be treated nicely and with respect I think you should do that to others.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 28, 2011)

yellowrose2011 said:
			
		

> Shame on you Terri9630
> Shame on you Ms. Research
> .
> Your ONLY contribution to my search was to make NASTY and RUDE commentary.  How helpful you are!!!
> ...


I was commenting on your response in post number 6. You can think I'm rude and nasty if you like. I don't care and I'll just ignore your post from now on.


----------

